# What is going on with this battery drain?



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

My battery is draining like crazy, even when I have the phone just sitting around with the screen off. I have no accounts synced, closed all the background windows, have set cpu set to 350/700 interactive when screens off.

It dropped 6% in 20 minutes with the extended battery, while doing absolutely nothing. Is anyone else experiencing lots of drain when they aren't even using the phone? I'm on Wifi as well.

Help me out


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

If you are in an area with lousy 4g it may be struggling to keep that signal. Try switching to cdma only.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm in a 3g only area.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm getting really bad battery drain as well. I'm also 3G only. I also have a Thunderbolt, and the Galaxy Nexus makes the T-bolt feel like a battery sipping champion.


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

I noticed any apps that were using my GPS drained the battery faster than anything on my TBolt. I think devs are still catching up with 4.0


----------



## tourplayer (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you running a custom rom? I'm stock, right on the edge of a 4g boundary, extended battery, and I'm at 66% battery left and off charger for 8.5 hours. I'm also syncing 6 email accounts every 5-30 minutes with Facebook and twitter set for every hour. My screen brightness is set to auto and I've used wifi for about half the day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> I'm in a 3g only area.


Then definitely make sure you change the network selection to cdma only.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Then definitely make sure you change the network selection to cdma only.


This. If you set it to both, it will scan for LTE signal from time to time


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Are you dropping data? I can't keep a data connection and I cant keep my battery charged either


----------



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

The battery life on the phone is horrendous. My bionic killed this thing. Ugh. It really is pissing me off.


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have to admit, I had a droidX and I am getting much better battery life with this. Getting through an entire day on moderate usage in a 3g only area.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

greenleaved said:


> The battery life on the phone is horrendous. My bionic killed this thing. Ugh. It really is pissing me off.


Troll elsewhere, or take it back for your precious Bionic. Enough said.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

My battery life has been superb compared to every android phone I have ever owned. I did disable nfc which I rarely use. Don't know if that helped. I think my battery life is also better b/c my signal is much better than my Thunderbolt's and Incredible so my radio is probably using less juice. YMMV.


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

after a few days of breaking in and cycling my battery, I'm satisfied. Today I got over 11 hours out of stock 1850 battery, but that includes over 4.5 hours of screen/display on! I was streaming Pandora, Sky.fm, and Google Music all day long.


----------



## sithben24 (Sep 7, 2011)

I read, I think AC, to freeze Google+. I tried it, and I've seen a noticeable improvement. I don't think this is completely at fault, I'm pretty sure there's a software bug, but for what it's worth, it really has helped save a couple percents an hour.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

sithben24 said:


> I read, I think AC, to freeze Google+. I tried it, and I've seen a noticeable improvement. I don't think this is completely at fault, I'm pretty sure there's a software bug, but for what it's worth, it really has helped save a couple percents an hour.


I'm gonna try this, thanks.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

JS0724 said:


> I read, I think AC, to freeze Google+. I tried it, and I've seen a noticeable improvement. I don't think this is completely at fault, I'm pretty sure there's a software bug, but for what it's worth, it really has helped save a couple percents an hour.


I also read this on AC forums.

Battery has been improved since flashing Revolution 1.2.2 with a new kernel and tweaking set cpu to power saver, as well as making a screen off profile.

I'm at 92% after one hour and 30 minutes. Not bad, I would be pleased with this sort of battery life. (Running on the extended at the moment)


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I just ran through a full battery drain to calibrate my battery stats on an extended 2100mah battery. It lasted 12 hours, but this was with 3 hours nonstop gaming (Sentinel) in a 1x area (basement of a large house in an area with bad reception). Prior to that 3 hour gaming period (which I stopped at 7%), my battery was at 65% after the 9 hours.

I'm quite satisfied, especially given that this was pre-calibration (well, during calibration, so non-ideal battery stats)!


----------



## redneckdroid (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm very happy with my battery life. Running 4.0.3 Root boat and Fabulous kernel. Almost as good as as any other phone I've owned. See screenshot


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

redneckdroid said:


> I'm very happy with my battery life. Running 4.0.3 Root boat and Fabulous kernel. Almost as good as as any other phone I've owned. See screenshot


Hopefully ZYGOT3 from DroidTheory will be that good.
Can you click on the actual graph? I wanna see what you had on so I can see what I'm doing wrong lol


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

There is some discussion right now about what is causing some people to have bad battery life and others great. There is a bug (maybe) that isn't letting the phone fully go to sleep. My phone for instance has 52 minutes of a process called Keep Awake running, but only 2 minutes of CPU usage. Something is keeping the phone from completely sleeping.


----------



## smoothjeff (Jul 29, 2011)

sunday/monday I got about 15 hours of battery life (moderate usage plus I slept 4 hours that night), stock battery, stock rom. I'd have to say this thing is impressive. I disabled NFC, then disabled some apps because I never use them, maybe they are battery drainers? books, email, exchange services, google+, talk, vz backup assistant


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

smoothjeff said:


> sunday/monday I got about 15 hours of battery life (moderate usage plus I slept 4 hours that night), stock battery, stock rom. I'd have to say this thing is impressive. I disabled NFC, then disabled some apps because I never use them, maybe they are battery drainers? books, email, exchange services, google+, talk, vz backup assistant


I'm jealous. Do you notice a quick initial drain or does it sip battery as soon as you unplug it from the charger? Also, are you rooted?

Edit: Are you getting a lot of kworker usage?


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder if it's a hardware issue since everyone is running pretty much the same OS but getting vastly different battery life. I'm just wondering because if an exchange is needed in would love to get one before the refurbs come out.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

How do you disable NFC for future reference?

-Sent from my DROID2-


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> How do you disable NFC for future reference?
> 
> -Sent from my DROID2-


Under wireless network - more - then you should see the option to disable NFC"


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

reefster said:


> I wonder if it's a hardware issue since everyone is running pretty much the same OS but getting vastly different battery life. I'm just wondering because if an exchange is needed in would love to get one before the refurbs come out.


It's most likely software. Everyone is going to be running different apps which can drastically change battery life compared to someone else's. I think that part is being forgotten.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Battery drain on stand by controlled. 10 hours of light usage (normal texting, tweetdeck, phone call) on wifi and battery still has 75%

Screenshot: https://twitter.com/#!/ItzAstonish

Here's my set up: Revolution 2.1.2, account sync off (run manual) NFC disabled, CDMA only (not in a 4g area) Screen at around 30%, vibration off.

Set CPU running power save, 350/350 screen off profile on demand.

Finally getting great battery.


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

chrisjm00 said:


> There is some discussion right now about what is causing some people to have bad battery life and others great. There is a bug (maybe) that isn't letting the phone fully go to sleep. My phone for instance has 52 minutes of a process called Keep Awake running, but only 2 minutes of CPU usage. Something is keeping the phone from completely sleeping.


Yep, Get Better Battery Stats and see what is waking up the phone under "Partial Wakelocks" and uninstall that program. My phone sleeps like a king. If an app brings the phone out of sleep, then "Android OS" start burning the battery up until it sleeps again. Causing the bad battery life.

My phone is sleeping relatively good now and hardly drops % when I am not using it.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 11, 2011)

thescreensavers said:


> Yep, Get Better Battery Stats and see what is waking up the phone under "Partial Wakelocks" and uninstall that program. My phone sleeps like a king. If an app brings the phone out of sleep, then "Android OS" start burning the battery up until it sleeps again. Causing the bad battery life.
> 
> My phone is sleeping relatively good now and hardly drops % when I am not using it.


Is there another app that's free that shows the same info? I'm kinda reluctant to pay $3 for an app when I'm not sure I even need it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo (Nov 15, 2011)

You just shelled out $300.00 for a phone. Consider spending 1% of what you paid for the phone to: 
* get an answer as to what's eating your battery
* encourage the guy who made a useful app to make more useful apps.


----------



## jappetta99 (Dec 20, 2011)

I know it may have been said before but I calibrated my battery by fully charging, unplugging for a min, fully charging again, turning it off, fully charging yet again, reboot into recovery to reset battery stats, then let it die. It took 14 hours of HEAVY use, I downloaded 1GB over 4G then 1GB over Wifi and played GTA3 for a while. Then I recharged it and let it fully charge then fully die again. Now my battery is lasting 14+ hours with 4G and heavy use. Standard battery and running the Revolution 2.1.1 ROM.


----------



## Gerg04 (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone with a link? I cant find that app on the market.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

jappetta99 said:


> I know it may have been said before but I calibrated my battery by fully charging, unplugging for a min, fully charging again, turning it off, fully charging yet again, reboot into recovery to reset battery stats, then let it die. It took 14 hours of HEAVY use, I downloaded 1GB over 4G then 1GB over Wifi and played GTA3 for a while. Then I recharged it and let it fully charge then fully die again. Now my battery is lasting 14+ hours with 4G and heavy use. Standard battery and running the Revolution 2.1.1 ROM.


Screenshots or it didn't happen. Screen on time included.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Proxy said:


> You just shelled out $300.00 for a phone. Consider spending 1% of what you paid for the phone to:
> * get an answer as to what's eating your battery
> * encourage the guy who made a useful app to make more useful apps.


this! http://theoatmeal.com/blog/apps LMAO

back on topic.. i had the thunderbolt so i dont see why ppl are saying this phone has crappy battery life... if you had the thunderbolt you would love this battery life. at the end of a work day i had 70% battery life. with the tbolt i would have 60%-40%


----------



## Jimbo (Nov 15, 2011)

Gerg04 said:


> Anyone with a link? I cant find that app on the market.


Right here: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.asksven.betterbatterystats&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5hc2tzdmVuLmJldHRlcmJhdHRlcnlzdGF0cyJd


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Jimbo said:


> Right here: https://market.andro...HRlcnlzdGF0cyJd


Why thank you, sir. Seems like twitter was my only third party app that was doing it. Everything else was Android System.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

hugapunk said:


> I'm getting really bad battery drain as well. I'm also 3G only. I also have a Thunderbolt, and the Galaxy Nexus makes the T-bolt feel like a battery sipping champion.


I can't believe you just said the thunderbolt was better on battery than the nexus







... this may be different from person to person but if i left my tb on 4g id have no problem losing 10% of battery life in 10 minutes. that phone was AWFUL on battery while on 4g


----------



## jappetta99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Screenshots or it didn't happen. Screen on time included.


Really? Why would I lie about my phone's battery life? Does it make me cooler or a better person? Thanks for welcoming me to the forums so warmly when I was only trying to help. I left XDA to get away from unnecessary rudeness, but I guess it is everywhere.

I will wait until my battery dies down again and post the screenshots, but with the way it has been performing, that will probably be tomorrow.

FYI- I used this method from Team BAMF http://teambamf.net/...ng-Battery-Life


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Everyone settle down. No one is Flaming anyone.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I got a dolla! I got a dolla! I got a dolla! Hey, Hey, Hey, Hey!!!!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

jappetta99 said:


> Really? Why would I lie about my phone's battery life? Does it make me cooler or a better person? Thanks for welcoming me to the forums so warmly when I was only trying to help. I left XDA to get away from unnecessary rudeness, but I guess it is everywhere.
> 
> I will wait until my battery dies down again and post the screenshots, but with the way it has been performing, that will probably be tomorrow.
> 
> FYI- I used this method from Team BAMF http://teambamf.net/...ng-Battery-Life


Like poontab said, there's no flaming there. But 14 hours of "heavy" use? I'd just like to see your definition of heavy. That's all.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

jappetta99 said:


> Really? Why would I lie about my phone's battery life? Does it make me cooler or a better person? Thanks for welcoming me to the forums so warmly when I was only trying to help. I left XDA to get away from unnecessary rudeness, but I guess it is everywhere.
> 
> I will wait until my battery dies down again and post the screenshots, but with the way it has been performing, that will probably be tomorrow.
> 
> FYI- I used this method from Team BAMF http://teambamf.net/...ng-Battery-Life


I'm about 93% sure he was saying that jokingly. 
In other words.. PICS OR GTFO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Though I believe it's the stock setting now, make sure your Wifi sleep policy is set to never, and leave wifi turned on, IF you're mostly at an area that has wifi. It will result in much better battery life if you have any apps that sync data. I have wifi at work and home so my battery is much better with it set like this.


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

Wifi sleep policy to only when plugged in, google location services turned off, gps turned ON.



http://imgur.com/NYgrR


That was in a battery drain test mind you. I managed 5 hours out of the screen before it was fully dead. Right now im at 23hr, 19%, 1hr20 min of use. Tethering, logmein, gaming, browsing, txting. I consider my use on the phone "average".

For me the big change came with wifi sleep policy and location services.

If your getting bad battery, try the following: Drain your battery to dead, pull it, re seat it, reboot phone, drain again. Rinse and repeat until phone does not start then charge with either the phone turned off OR an external charger. That increased my time by nearly 25 - 30%

Im of the opinion that the battery stats are handled differently in ICS than GB/Froyo, and people are using old methodology.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

i have wifi always on and i just got 20 hours of battery life with the extended battery. used the phone between light and mild as i slept for 6 hours but i have sync always on.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> I can't believe you just said the thunderbolt was better on battery than the nexus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure can say the same thing as welll..... enjoy using my phone for a full day with medium usage...


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

another good day of battery usage.




















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

tourplayer said:


> Are you running a custom rom? I'm stock, right on the edge of a 4g boundary, extended battery, and I'm at 66% battery left and off charger for 8.5 hours. I'm also syncing 6 email accounts every 5-30 minutes with Facebook and twitter set for every hour. My screen brightness is set to auto and I've used wifi for about half the day.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


^well this SOB is winning lol

my battery's taking it rough as well, and when I try cdma only, it connects 4g anyway, or it won't allow data. its being pretty stubborn

and I'd also like to throw this out there, I've seen some mentions of many cdma gnex's being defect, and that could also explain why I struggle to keep mine under 100°F

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

